# Pool Filter Sand from Langley By-Water ? - Surrey/Cloverdale/Langley area



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I need just a few pounds of Langley By-Water white PFS to top up the same in a small tank.
Anyone in Surrey, Cloverdale, Langley area have up to 5 pounds sitting around that they can spare, so I don't have to buy a 50 lb. bag ?
I'll certainly pay for it, and be much appreciative.


----------

